# Where can I find 100% VG Juice?



## daniel craig (6/6/15)

I'm looking for 100% VG juice to mix with some of my juices to weaken the nicotine and throat hit and increase vape density. Anyone know where i can find such e liquids? Send me a link.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I'm looking for 100% VG juice to mix with some of my juices to weaken the nicotine and throat hit and increase vape density. Anyone know where i can find such e liquids? Send me a link.



http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/other/100ml-vegetable-glycerine-bp/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/15)

@Rob Fisher Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/15)

Any retailers in KZN?


----------



## johan (6/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Any retailers in KZN?



Any pharmacy stock VG and most stores like Spacr etc (look at the baby section for Dolly Varden brand).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yoda (6/6/15)

@daniel craig 
You can but a clear bottle of Dolly Varden glycerine from dichem, 250ml for less than R30

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yoda (6/6/15)

@johan 
Just beat me to the post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/15)

Is that Dolly Varden Glycerine 100% VG?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yoda (6/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Is that Dolly Varden Glycerine 100% VG?


Jip!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (6/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Is that Dolly Varden Glycerine 100% VG?



YES, your question was for 100%, and so the answers were for 100% as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/15)

@Yoda Thanks so much


----------



## zadiac (7/6/15)

Spar sells them for R21.95 a bottle of 250ml. That's where I buy mine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

